# Before/after pictures



## Levifoster

Hello all i am doing this on the sly for my girlfriend she has been training hard and dieting for the last 4 months and she has lost over a stone and half, but being a women she doesnt feel/look like she has lost anything other than losing some boob size, maybe if she saw a few nice comments from fellow female trainers it may make her see abit of sense lol

Below are 2 pictures one before she started and one recenlty

Thanks for looking.


----------



## solidcecil

That's a impressive change mate :thumb:


----------



## JonnyBoy81

do you think that was a wise move doing it on the sly? she may not take that very kindly??

but yes very impressive change and well done.


----------



## Breda

Massive change and tbf she looks good in both pics


----------



## BoxerJay

Massive change, she's doing well and looking good :stuart:


----------



## Bigsinic

Amazing change,


----------



## Brook877

Brave move putting underwear shots on here without her permission.. :blink:

She looks good in both pictures but yeah there's a big change, well done her.


----------



## RACK

Great progress


----------



## Levifoster

JonnyBoy81 said:


> do you think that was a wise move doing it on the sly? she may not take that very kindly??
> 
> but yes very impressive change and well done.


Probably not the beat thing to do but iv cut her ead out so im hoping she will be fine especially with all the good comments that everyone is saying. Thanks


----------



## 2004mark

Looks more than 1 1/2 stone to me. Big change.


----------



## Lukehollis

Alright mate, impressive change WD to her,

but plz let me be there when u tell her u posted this  lol


----------



## ducky699

well if she gets anoyed and ends it with you, let her know that im free, single and ready to mingle 

only joking mate shes looking good, tell her to keep going


----------



## Guest

Great results, Well done


----------



## NorthernSoul

Much better.

Booty > Boobs...so carry on with the progress!


----------



## Paz1982

good results, not sure but I think i'm going to say I like the before pic better


----------



## NorthernSoul

2004mark said:


> Looks more than 1 1/2 stone to me. Big change.


Was thinking that myself.


----------



## Breda

Paz1982 said:


> good results, not sure but I think i'm going to say I like the before pic better


More meat without bein fat and bigger knockers


----------



## Ben_Dover

Tell her she is looking awesome mate.

And on a side note, didn't you get booked for farting in a ref's face??? :lol:


----------



## Paz1982

Breda said:


> More meat without bein fat and bigger knockers


I just like my meat :lol:


----------



## Levifoster

Ben_Dover said:


> Tell her she is looking awesome mate.
> 
> And on a side note, didn't you get booked for farting in a ref's face??? :lol:


Yes mate that was me a few years ago now lol


----------



## Wheyman

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/football-player-gets-booked-for-farting-431979

made me laugh


----------



## Ben_Dover

Wheyman said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/football-player-gets-booked-for-farting-431979
> 
> made me laugh


That ref has got massive small man syndrome, bunny his name is... if he gives a foul you can't even ask why without him booking you for dissent...

The guy is a plum


----------



## Levifoster

Ben_Dover said:


> That ref has got massive small man syndrome, bunny his name is... if he gives a foul you can't even ask why without him booking you for dissent...
> 
> The guy is a plum


yeah the bloke is well known for being a pain, were you from mate, must be close to me if you no him?


----------



## simonthepieman

I can't tell from those shots, i'm going to need more pictures.

Without clothes might make easier to give a more accurate answer


----------



## Levifoster

simonthepieman said:


> I can't tell from those shots, i'm going to need more pictures.
> 
> Without clothes might make easier to give a more accurate answer


maybe if she finishes me after finding out what i done ha


----------



## eezy1

looks good in both but prefer her curvy :tongue:


----------



## Greenspin

She looks great. Really impressive progress.


----------



## TELBOR

Girl done good.

Brave man popping her pics up in a bid to make her see sense, does single life appeal to you PMSL


----------



## TommyFire

Need:whistling: better pics in the MA section...


----------



## pickle21

Fab progress - she's looks fantastic.

What kind of diet and training did she use?


----------



## Mish




----------



## Ben_Dover

Mish said:


>


Haha where do you get these gems?


----------



## Levifoster

pickle21 said:


> Fab progress - she's looks fantastic.
> 
> What kind of diet and training did she use?


Her diet was kinda like IIFYM she learnt to watch her calories usin myfitness pal, she wasnt to bothered about hitting her proteins ect just mainly watched the calories.

Her trainig started just as cardio few times a week nothing to intense as it was the first time she has ever done exercise, she has now started hitting the weights and is focusing on all the main compound lifts once again this will be done few times a week.


----------



## lxm

WOw, she looks great, lovely bodyshape!


----------



## Mish

lxm said:


> WOw, she looks great, lovely bodyshape!


Do you have a gif to visually convey these feeling to the forum?


----------



## cudsyaj

she looks good in both tbh, depends what makes her happy pal


----------



## simonthepieman

In the 2nd photo it's a great improvement


----------



## Asouf

Never mind taking pics of herself.. Tell her theres a bed needs making and get those clothes hung up properly....

Fair do's to the weight loss, she looks great... whats her target loss?


----------



## simonthepieman

Asouf said:


> Never mind taking pics of herself.. Tell her theres a bed needs making and get those clothes hung up properly....
> 
> Fair do's to the weight loss, she looks great... whats her target loss?


Then unmake that bed. Nom sayin'?


----------



## lxm

Mish said:


> Do you have a gif to visually convey these feeling to the forum?


Cant find any appropriate


----------



## Keeks

Thats some great progress, well done to her! :thumb:


----------



## luther1

Levifoster said:


> Yes mate that was me a few years ago now lol


I was at the pre judging in gosport Levi but couldn't make the evening judging. How did you get on mate,I thought it was tight between you,No 1 and I think No 4, they had a bit more mass than you but you certainly had plenty of support. Big class you were in and some guys in great condition


----------



## Levifoster

Asouf said:


> Never mind taking pics of herself.. Tell her theres a bed needs making and get those clothes hung up properly....
> 
> Fair do's to the weight loss, she looks great... whats her target loss?


Well she planned on losing about a stone, but when she hit that she still wasnt happy so carried on losing some more, and is now deciding to ease of the cardio and hit more weights.


----------



## Levifoster

luther1 said:


> I was at the pre judging in gosport Levi but couldn't make the evening judging. How did you get on mate,I thought it was tight between you,No 1 and I think No 4, they had a bit more mass than you but you certainly had plenty of support. Big class you were in and some guys in great condition


I came third, no 4 came first and no 1 2nd, all 3 of us got invited to compete at the british novice finals which was good.

They both had 40lb of mass more than me and you could tell but i still enjoyed it.


----------



## Suprakill4

@ah24 post those pics of that lass you coached mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

superb work there!!!......deffo lost a fair chunk of timber.

but i prefer the before shape better


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> superb work there!!!......deffo lost a fair chunk of timber.
> 
> *but i prefer the before shape better*


why do ppl keep saying this lol, its not about what YOU prefer... its about her progress ...

Good work, looks a huge difference

and also.... good work farting on the ref


----------



## ah24

Suprakill4 said:


> @ah24 post those pics of that lass you coached mate.


Missed this thread..

As Kieren said - a girl I trained for a bikini show:


----------



## Kloob

She's doing great mate, tell her to keep up the good work. Congrats.


----------



## Suprakill4

ah24 said:


> Missed this thread..
> 
> As Kieren said - a girl I trained for a bikini show:
> 
> View attachment 131789
> 
> 
> View attachment 131790
> 
> 
> View attachment 131788


still really impresses me mate. Private message me, keen to know what came of it all.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> *why do ppl keep saying this* lol, its not about what YOU prefer... its about her progress ...
> 
> Good work, looks a huge difference
> 
> and also.... good work farting on the ref


incase there's any big tittied round @ss females reading this.


----------



## JANIKvonD

ah24 said:


> Missed this thread..
> 
> As Kieren said - a girl I trained for a bikini show:
> 
> View attachment 131789
> 
> 
> View attachment 131790
> 
> 
> View attachment 131788


sheeeeeeet! fukin amazing


----------



## [email protected]

Levifoster said:


> Hello all i am doing this on the sly for my girlfriend she has been training hard and dieting for the last 4 months and she has lost over a stone and half, but being a women she doesnt feel/look like she has lost anything other than losing some boob size, maybe if she saw a few nice comments from fellow female trainers it may make her see abit of sense lol
> 
> Below are 2 pictures one before she started and one recenlty
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Fantastic progress! :thumb:

Yes she looked fab before and I know a lot of you boys like a bit of meat lol but if she wasn't happy then good for her for getting off her bum and making an effort.

Is she planning to compete?


----------



## cas

ah24 said:


> Missed this thread..
> 
> As Kieren said - a girl I trained for a bikini show:
> 
> View attachment 131789
> 
> 
> View attachment 131790
> 
> 
> View attachment 131788


Proper well done!

I wish all women had the drive and dedication to achieve similar.

Is she on any anti estrogens?


----------



## ah24

cas said:


> Proper well done!
> 
> I wish all women had the drive and dedication to achieve similar.
> 
> Is she on any anti estrogens?


No pharmaceutical anti-e's.

Cycled Calcium D-Glucarate & DIM toward final 6-8 weeks and also some yohimbine for the supposed targeted fat loss on thighs..


----------



## Levifoster

[email protected] said:


> Fantastic progress! :thumb:
> 
> Yes she looked fab before and I know a lot of you boys like a bit of meat lol but if she wasn't happy then good for her for getting off her bum and making an effort.
> 
> Is she planning to compete?


No she isnt looking to compete although the owner and a few fellow friends at the gym are tryng to persuade her to think about it.


----------



## Levifoster

ah24 said:


> Missed this thread..
> 
> As Kieren said - a girl I trained for a bikini show:
> 
> View attachment 131789
> 
> 
> View attachment 131790
> 
> 
> View attachment 131788


Thats an amazing change well done to her.


----------



## [email protected]

Levifoster said:


> No she isnt looking to compete although the owner and a few fellow friends at the gym are tryng to persuade her to think about it.


Fair enough, it's not for everybody. I know I couldn't do it.

You should get her to join uk-m. We always need more girls


----------



## Goosh

ah24 said:


> Missed this thread..
> 
> As Kieren said - a girl I trained for a bikini show:
> 
> View attachment 131789
> 
> 
> View attachment 131790
> 
> 
> View attachment 131788


Literally said "**** me!" out loud on the bus with my headphones in. Got some dodgy looks! lol. That's an amazing transformation. Too much imo, but if that's what she aimed for then well done her.

As for the OP's missus - that's a hell of a change too mate. She should be mega proud of herself!


----------



## Levifoster

[email protected] said:


> Fair enough, it's not for everybody. I know I couldn't do it.
> 
> You should get her to join uk-m. We always need more girls


well tonight is the night she will find out about this page so depends how she takes it will depend whether she will want to join or not lol (wish me luck)


----------



## [email protected]

Levifoster said:


> well tonight is the night she will find out about this page so depends how she takes it will depend whether she will want to join or not lol (wish me luck)


Ooh good luck! Hope you've bought wine and flowers.......and maybe diamonds :lol:


----------



## cas

Levifoster said:


> well tonight is the night she will find out about this page so depends how she takes it will depend whether she will want to join or not lol (wish me luck)


Well fella, she has done well! Just remember, that's just 4 months...she has the rest. Of her life


----------



## ah24

Just gone back and looked at opening post (had just posted pics as was tagged by Suprakill)

Wow - your missus has done amazing! Big well done mate 

Female transformations are always harder than men's too IMO (coming from someone who does this for a job day in/day out)


----------



## Levifoster

ah24 said:


> Just gone back and looked at opening post (had just posted pics as was tagged by Suprakill)
> 
> Wow - your missus has done amazing! Big well done mate
> 
> Female transformations are always harder than men's too IMO (coming from someone who does this for a job day in/day out)


thanks a lot im hoping all this nice comments will soften the blow.


----------



## klint37

can i lend u my misses for 6 weeks snd return her with similar changes ???


----------



## 25434

Can deffo see changes, she looks lovely..well done her....


----------



## Levifoster

Lunnster said:


> Well done to her I've just done the same but on my own behalf it's a great boost getting comments and seeing the physical difference on a post is great I can only aspire to look that good


Carry on with all your hard work and you will get there in no time.


----------



## Aslan

By the look of the pictures she's worked really hard. She should be proud.

Big:thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady

looks class


----------



## Firestrom

Pure determantion brilliant, Thumbs from me for sticking to it.

Go all the way. :thumb:


----------



## Cookie-raiser

Wow she done good !!!


----------



## BeingReborn

ah24 said:


> Missed this thread..
> 
> As Kieren said - a girl I trained for a bikini show:
> 
> [IMG alt="post-4253-143614795544_thumb.jpg" data-fileid="86936"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_08_2013/post-4253-143614795544_thumb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="post-4253-143614795551_thumb.jpg" data-fileid="86937"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_08_2013/post-4253-143614795551_thumb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="post-4253-143614795539_thumb.jpg" data-fileid="86935"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_08_2013/post-4253-143614795539_thumb.jpg[/IMG]


Amazing results. How long did that take?


----------



## ah24

> Amazing results. How long did that take?


22 weeks


----------



## BeingReborn

ah24 said:


> 22 weeks


Wow!


----------

